# Width spacers



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey guys, wondering if there are any products out there to make the width of a wheeler wider? I want to get a wheeler but my bestfriends sister died a couple years ago on one from it tipping over, so my parents don't want me to have one. But I'm thinking if I can get something to help make it wider (less tippy) they might change their minds. Thanks guys!


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

get a utv (polaris rzr) or something of that sorts with a roll cage. that might help them out a bit


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes they have wheel spacers. Google is your friend.... Use it.


----------

